# حذف عبارة“Produced by an Autodesk Educational Product“



## ياسر لاشين (11 أبريل 2009)

قد يحدث وصول مخطط اوتوكاداليك عند فتحه تظهر العبارة 
“Produced by an Autodesk Educational Product“
ولمحاولة التخلص منها اتبع الخطوات التالية وارجو ان توفق 

1. قم بفتح الملف المصاب بالموافقة على فتحه 
2. بعد فتح المخطط اكتب الأمر dxfout فى شريط الأوامر
3. احفظ الملف dxf فى مكان يسهل عليك الوصول اليه.
4. الأن اكتب الأمر dxfin فى سطر الأوامر.
5. ابحث عن الملف الذى حفظته فى الخطوة رقم 3
6. احفظ الملف على انه dwg
بعد الخطوات المفروض انها تنحذف لو ما اتحذفتشى اكشف عن xref وبعدين عيد الخطوات لو حاولت تانى وما انحذفتشى متسألنيش لأنى مش هقدر افيدك اكتر من اللى قولته وانا جربتها عندى وانحذف وربنا يوفق الجميع.​


----------



## محمد إبراهيم شحاته (11 أبريل 2009)

حل أخر كذلك وهو شبيه بحل الأخ ياسر وهو:
1- قم بفتح الملف ثم أعطه أمر Save as واختر أنه يكون بصيغة DXF
2- أعد فتح الملف الجديد وقم بحفظه مرة أخرى Save as ولكن بصيغة DWG

وبإذن الله تنحل

وشكرا يا أخ ياسر على هذه المعلومة المفيدة


----------



## hashemoto (11 أبريل 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## إسلام علي (11 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً
كنت ناوي أعمل الموضوع ده بس نسيييييييت
مشكور أخي ياسر


----------



## ياسر لاشين (11 أبريل 2009)

محمد إبراهيم شحاته قال:


> حل أخر كذلك وهو شبيه بحل الأخ ياسر وهو:
> 1- قم بفتح الملف ثم أعطه أمر save as واختر أنه يكون بصيغة dxf
> 2- أعد فتح الملف الجديد وقم بحفظه مرة أخرى save as ولكن بصيغة dwg
> 
> ...




شكرااااااا اخى محمد على الاضافة وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (11 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ياسر لاشين (11 أبريل 2009)

hashemoto قال:


> thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks




يا مرحب بيك مهندس هاشم


----------



## ياسر لاشين (11 أبريل 2009)

bishr قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً
> كنت ناوي أعمل الموضوع ده بس نسيييييييت
> مشكور أخي ياسر



مش بقولك علامة التسريع اللى فى توقيعك مش بتشتغل :12:

صديقى وحبيبى مهندس بشر اذكرك واذكر نفسى 

((السابقون السابقون اولئك المقربون))

لنجعل سباقنا الى جنات النعيم

ونكسب رضاالله


----------



## ياسر لاشين (11 أبريل 2009)

أحمد عصام الدين قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووووور





مهندس احمد عصام تحية طيبة ليك وعندى استفسار صغير ازاى مشاركاتك لم تتعدى 400 وانا دائما اجد ردودك عندى :81:


----------



## كمال محمد (12 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيكم والله المشكلة دي تعبتني قوي والحمد لله إنها انحلت على خير،أنا جربت طريقة محمد شحاتة


----------



## ياسر لاشين (12 أبريل 2009)

كمال محمد قال:


> بارك الله فيكم والله المشكلة دي تعبتني قوي والحمد لله إنها انحلت على خير،أنا جربت طريقة محمد شحاتة



مبروك مهندس كمال وكل الطرق فكرة واحدة بس انا عايز اعرف ليه مجربتش خطوات طريقتى


----------



## كمال محمد (12 أبريل 2009)

حقك علي مهندس ياسر بس شفت الطريقة الثانية أسرع وأسهل للحفظ


----------



## Abo Fares (12 أبريل 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً لكما م. ياسر، م. محمد ابراهيم شحاته... بارك الله بكما، ونفعكما، ونفع بكما.. 

تحيـــــاتي..


----------



## ياسر لاشين (16 أبريل 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً لكما م. ياسر، م. محمد ابراهيم شحاته... بارك الله بكما، ونفعكما، ونفع بكما..
> 
> تحيـــــاتي..




بارك الله فيك م ابو الحلول


----------



## eng abdallah (16 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومة


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرا للمعلومة وبصراحة كتير مزعجة هالعبارة 
Produced by an Autodesk Educational Product“


----------



## ياسر لاشين (11 مايو 2009)

eng abdallah قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومة


----------



## ياسر لاشين (11 مايو 2009)

المهندس أبو هادي قال:


> شكرا للمعلومة وبصراحة كتير مزعجة هالعبارة
> Produced by an Autodesk Educational Product“


----------



## المهندس السيابي (14 مايو 2009)

بصراحه هالعباره سببت لنا إزعاج ف العمل ، جزاكم الله كل الخير أخيراً وجدنا حل للمشكلة


----------



## محمد إبراهيم شحاته (23 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله جميعا كل خير إخواني


----------



## ياسر لاشين (12 يونيو 2009)

شكرا مهندس السيابى شكرا مهندس محمد على مروركم الطيب


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (15 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم.. جزاكم الله كل خير عن المعلومات أعلاه..
لديَّ مشكلة في الاوتوكاد وهي عملت مخطط جديد في الاوتوكاد ولم تواجهني اي مشكلة خلال الرسم (البرنامج لم ينقطع اثناء العمل او توقف البرنامج او الملف بشكل مفاجئ) بل انتيهت من عمل المخطط بشكل سليم ثم اغلقت الملف وفتحته مرة اخرى بعد قليل وانفتح بشكل طبيعي ثم اغلقته.. لكن في اليوم التالي عندما اردت فتح الملف (لم ينفتح) وظهرت لي الرسالة التالية (The file is not valid) مع العلم اني استخدمت الحاسبة نفسها والبرنامج نفسه وحاولت فتح الملف بيفرجن احدث لكن نفس النتيجة وكذلك تغيير اسم الملف لكن دون جدوى..
فقمت بتحويل امتداد ملف الباكب (من bak. الى dwg. ) فعند عمل برفيو للملف جميع المخططات التي رسمتها تظهر لكن عند فتح الملف تظهر نفس المشكلة (The file is not valid) فغيرت اسم الملف (انكليزي وعربي) ونفس النتيجة!!!؟ فما هو حل هذه المشكلة؟ مع العلم لديَّ عدة ملفات لنفس المشكلة


----------



## ياسر لاشين (15 يونيو 2009)

أحمد صلاح عبود قال:


> السلام عليكم.. جزاكم الله كل خير عن المعلومات أعلاه..
> لديَّ مشكلة في الاوتوكاد وهي عملت مخطط جديد في الاوتوكاد ولم تواجهني اي مشكلة خلال الرسم (البرنامج لم ينقطع اثناء العمل او توقف البرنامج او الملف بشكل مفاجئ) بل انتيهت من عمل المخطط بشكل سليم ثم اغلقت الملف وفتحته مرة اخرى بعد قليل وانفتح بشكل طبيعي ثم اغلقته.. لكن في اليوم التالي عندما اردت فتح الملف (لم ينفتح) وظهرت لي الرسالة التالية (the file is not valid) مع العلم اني استخدمت الحاسبة نفسها والبرنامج نفسه وحاولت فتح الملف بيفرجن احدث لكن نفس النتيجة وكذلك تغيير اسم الملف لكن دون جدوى..
> فقمت بتحويل امتداد ملف الباكب (من bak. الى dwg. ) فعند عمل برفيو للملف جميع المخططات التي رسمتها تظهر لكن عند فتح الملف تظهر نفس المشكلة (the file is not valid) فغيرت اسم الملف (انكليزي وعربي) ونفس النتيجة!!!؟ فما هو حل هذه المشكلة؟ مع العلم لديَّ عدة ملفات لنفس المشكلة




أخى احمد ياريت ترفق الملف زى ما هو بدون تغيير منك وضعه فى المرفقات ، فى حالة لو كان حجمه كبير ارسله ليا ايميل على ايمـيلى وبتلاقيه فى صفحة التعريف الخاصة بى ولو ملقتهوش هو (***************على الهووتميل)

وضع البريد الالكتروني في المشاركة , مخالف لشروط المنتدى وبالامكان التواصل لو أردتم عبر الرسائل الخاصة

المشرف


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (16 يونيو 2009)

ياسر لاشين قال:


> أخى احمد ياريت ترفق الملف زى ما هو بدون تغيير منك وضعه فى المرفقات ، فى حالة لو كان حجمه كبير ارسله ليا ايميل على ايمـيلى وبتلاقيه فى صفحة التعريف الخاصة بى ولو ملقتهوش هو (**********على الهووتميل)


 
السلام عليكم.. مشكور أخ ياسر .. لكل أسف الملفات المضروبة في البيت وانا في العمل (خارج مدينتي)، إن شاء الله عندما أعود للبيت في إجازتي قريبا جدا ً سأقوم برفع بعض الملفات... شكرا ً مقدما ً


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (11 أغسطس 2009)

ياسر لاشين قال:


> أخى احمد ياريت ترفق الملف زى ما هو بدون تغيير منك وضعه فى المرفقات ، فى حالة لو كان حجمه كبير ارسله ليا ايميل على ايمـيلى وبتلاقيه فى صفحة التعريف الخاصة بى ولو ملقتهوش هو (***************على الهووتميل)
> 
> وضع البريد الالكتروني في المشاركة , مخالف لشروط المنتدى وبالامكان التواصل لو أردتم عبر الرسائل الخاصة
> 
> المشرف


 
السلام عليكم..
أولا ً- أنا جدا ً آسف على التأخير
ثانيا ً- هذه مجموعة من الملفات التي تحدثت عنها.
ثالثا ً- مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير.. أنتظر منك الرد في حال توصلت إلى حل لهذه المشكلة وفتح الملفات المعطوبة... شكرا ً


----------



## كاظم11 (21 فبراير 2010)

مشكور يا اخي علي الطريقة


----------



## thunder_13 (24 فبراير 2010)

ألف شكر ياباشا عملتها و نجحت تمام التمام


----------



## إستشاري (3 مارس 2010)

شكوريييييييييييييييين
بس سمعت مره ان هدا فايروس


----------



## eng_blasy (4 مارس 2010)

شكرا علي المعلومه


----------



## م.طاهر (4 مارس 2010)

تسلم يااخي لان معلوماتك تفيد الكل في المنتدى


----------



## م-خالد (2 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## mohela (5 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووورييييين وربنا يديكم العافية


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (15 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الطريقة في حذف هذه العبارة


----------



## خلوف العراقي (16 أكتوبر 2010)

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل


----------



## مهندس ابو رشاد (17 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## hanyronaldo (17 أكتوبر 2010)

تسلم


----------



## مهندس عادل @ (25 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله الف خير تم حل المشكلة 
بطريقة مهندس ياسر لاشين


----------



## E.Yousrey (2 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## خضر سالم (2 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورين على الحل


----------



## alesandro9919 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

بجد مشكورين على مجهودكم المشكله دى عندى من مبارح بس الحمد لله اتحلت دلوقتى


----------



## hassan altom (25 ديسمبر 2010)

والله أنتو شباب زي الورد .. فعلاً المشكلة دي منتشرة وشكراً للتنبيه وإنشاءالله نجرب الحلول


----------



## hassan altom (25 ديسمبر 2010)

جربت طريقة الحفظ بتاعت أخونا شحاته ونجحت .. وطريقتك أخ ياسر شوية صعبة نرجو تبسيطها مع الشكر والتقدير لجهودكم


----------



## alesandro9919 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## wael1972 (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا بارك الله فيك 100% مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## mokh (19 مايو 2011)

الف الف شكر


----------



## eng_ahmed2003 (19 مايو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## ss_online1 (21 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا بس هل يوجد برنامج لعمل ذلك لكل الملفات الموجودة على الجهاز


----------



## eng_ahmed2003 (21 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## samy2me (21 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا جاري التجربة


----------



## م أركان العبيدي (16 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
هنالك مشاكل على بساطتها مزعجة جدا تؤخرك في العمل
للجميع لكم مني الشكر


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (17 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم شكرا للجميع على التوضيح 
واحب ان اسال عن كيفية ازالة *Produced by an Autodesk *
عند الطباعة .


----------



## asdnet36 (17 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (15 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم شكرا جزيلا على الطريقتين المفيدتين و لدي سؤال توجد عبارة في ملف البي دي اف قريبة من هذه العبارة كيف احذفها كذلك العبارة التي ذكرها الاخ مؤيد الموسوي


----------



## zezooxp (18 أبريل 2012)

اشكرك يا بشمهندزززززز


----------



## محمدعاطف (8 أبريل 2013)

اله اسفق واعلق
كانت مشكله كبيرة بالنسبة ليا 
الف شكر اخ ياسر واخ ابراهيم


----------



## محمد حسن كعب (13 مايو 2013)

الحمد لله و أرشدكم الى كل خير


----------



## ستار الصكر (29 مايو 2013)

الكلام صحيح يتم حفظ الملف بعد فتحه save as وبصيغة dxf ويحفظ ثم يعاد فتحه ويحفظ بصيغة dwg


----------



## LIBYAN 90 (30 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل خير​


----------

